# I was bad



## happy appy (May 20, 2013)

Well it's not really a marestare thread but I thought I would post here. I was really down after Cheerio lost her filly so my husband took me to an auction today. We came home with a couple new additions. I believe the person I bought from is also a member on this forum. I bought 2 mares with foals on their side and one yearling colt that is the spitting image of my favorite driving horses Sugar! If you want I can post pictures. They aren't very good but I just got home and put everyone is a stall for the night to rest. It was a long weekend for them. They started with a 10 hours drive yesterday to the auction house and then the crowds all day.


----------



## chandab (May 20, 2013)

Yes, of course, we want to see pics, even if they aren't the best. We love pics, especially ones of new horses. I like your math... You say a couple new additions, and if I can add, it sounds like you brought home 5: two mares, their two colts plus a yearling. Is that right, 5 new horses? Congrats, can't wait to see them, plus hear all the details.


----------



## cassie (May 20, 2013)

Congratulations Tina!!! And I'm so very glad you felt you could post on here




you are part of the family! And you know us... ? Pics are a must!! ? How exciting for you! So very very happy lol


----------



## happy appy (May 20, 2013)

Here is AJ Murray's The Brat Entertains, colt, yearling.





On the left are AJ Murray's Simply Elegant mare and her colt AJ Murray's Georges Rhinestone.





On the right is AJ Murray's Blue Diamond Buckeroo and her filly AJ Murray's Georges Ice Queen.





I didn't know at the time but they were bred back to Boones Little Buckeroo Charmer for next. I wouldn't be upset if they weren't in foal. But by next year I might be happy about foaling again. You never know.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 20, 2013)

WOW!! FIVE new horses, plus possibly two more for next year! Awesome!! And they are all just beautiful!! All of them are so well groomed too! CONGRATS!!


----------



## cassie (May 20, 2013)

Wow! They are lovely very exciting! And I can understand your reservations and excitement about the maybe foals for next year.

Gorgeous new babies. Congrats again


----------



## happy appy (May 20, 2013)

Hubby talked me into getting the 2 mares because they are a driving team. I will probably find good homes for their foals though but it wont stop me from playing with them for the next year or so!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 20, 2013)

you sure were bad....lol 5 very nice looking horses


----------



## happy appy (May 20, 2013)

Really I only bought one! Hubby bought the others. lol The foals are very small and petite. Moms are only 31 inches. Zeus is much larger than the new foals and they are 38 (right foal) and 32 (left foal) days old and Zeus is only 18 days old.


----------



## atotton (May 20, 2013)

congrats on the lovely new additions!! they are cute.


----------



## chandab (May 20, 2013)

happy appy said:


> Hubby talked me into getting the 2 mares because they are a driving team. I will probably find good homes for their foals though but it wont stop me from playing with them for the next year or so!


That is so awesome about getting a driving team. When you gonna start driving them?


----------



## happy appy (May 20, 2013)

chandab said:


> That is so awesome about getting a driving team. When you gonna start driving them?



Once the foals get older I will put the mares to a vehicle but for now I might start ground driving them with the foals on their sides. Individually at first of course. They haven't been driven in a couple of years since the owners husband had a stroke.


----------



## chandab (May 20, 2013)

happy appy said:


> Once the foals get older I will put the mares to a vehicle but for now I might start ground driving them with the foals on their sides. Individually at first of course. They haven't been driven in a couple of years.


----------



## misty'smom (May 20, 2013)

Wow Tina that is WONDERFUL!! It is so cool that you have a driving team!!



Their foals are really pretty, they look to be silver, grey/black?? What fun you will have this summer with Zeus and the 2 new babies!! You have a very kind and thoughtful hubby he knew just what you needed after what you went through!!!!! Enjoy all your new babies and I really don't think you needed to ask if we all wanted to see........OF COURSE WE WANT PICTURES!!!!



Please post some more, maybe out in the sunshine!!


----------



## Eagle (May 21, 2013)

Congratulations Tina, I think being bad must be really good fun



They all look just lovely and I am looking forward to some outside pics



I too love your maths, you bought a couple of horses


----------



## AnnaC (May 21, 2013)

WOW!! Tina - they are all gorgeous!! Two very beautiful mares and I love the colour of the yearling colt. Those two girls are going to look fabulous in harness later on. How exciting!! I am so pleased for you - well done hubby!





Yes more pics needed soon please.


----------



##  (May 21, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS on your new "babies" !!!! YES, this is the place to share your new "couple of horses" -- and I, too, like your math skills!!!!

Can't wait for more pictures -- and how nice that Zeus is going to have 2 buddies to play with !!


----------



## lucky lodge (May 21, 2013)

thay are beautiful congrats.......


----------



## targetsmom (May 21, 2013)

Congrats!! Love the math and the idea of creating a team with the mares!


----------



## happy appy (May 21, 2013)

Ok I took day time photos while they were on the pasture this morning. I do have halters and catch ropes on the mares only because they don't know me and I wanted to make sure I could get them back in without and fuss. I don't turnout with halters normally. In all my excitement yesterday I forgot to get their barn names! I have sent an email through to the Murray's to find out but they wont be home until late today after their drive. They told me it was 10 hours for them.


----------



## happy appy (May 21, 2013)

part 2!


----------



## MountainWoman (May 21, 2013)

Oh, what beautiful horses!!! Congratulations and share many more photos!


----------



## chandab (May 21, 2013)

What a lovely team. And, the babies and yearling are all nice too. Congrats, again.


----------



## crisco41 (May 21, 2013)

i agree beintg bad can be very fun! I love your horses....all beauties. Congrads


----------



## little lady (May 21, 2013)

What a nice bunch! I wish my hubby would do math like that...lol!


----------



## Eagle (May 21, 2013)

Congratulations Tina, they are beautiful


----------



## happy appy (May 21, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## AnnaC (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the new pics, they look very happy on that grass! Lovely looking colts too - like their Mommas they would make a good pair!

Keep the pics coming.


----------



## happy appy (May 21, 2013)

I will see if I can get some good pics this weekend. They will be inside for a lot the rest of the week. Bad thunderstorms with hail and lots of lightening until Friday.


----------



## cassie (May 22, 2013)

stay safe Tina!!!! I don't like your countries storms... lol hope no bad storms are headed your way.

they are beautiful! absoloutly gorgeous! congrats again. those mares could be twins! they are so sweet!


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 23, 2013)

You have got to be so excited! With so many new additions to play with, I hope the hole in your heart may mend faster! It will still hurt, but the beautiful new distractions ought to be fun!


----------



## Wings (May 23, 2013)

Lovely horses! Love those girls!


----------



##  (May 24, 2013)

Gotta keep those pictures coming -- especially of the new little ones -- they look just beautiful!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 24, 2013)

They are all so pretty and looking like they are loving your beautiful grass. Congratulations!! 1+1= 2, which is a couple LOL great point renee!!


----------



## happy appy (May 24, 2013)

Ok so I have more pictures!

The little filly has a blanket on because she is body clipped and it is cold and windy and damp today.


----------



## happy appy (May 24, 2013)

Now Zeus!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 24, 2013)

Zues has the most kissable behind in the top pic....hes a little bubble butt!! Love him1 I love your filly too and how she matches her little coat. and you beautiful grass...I wont go there...the grass is greener on your side than mine!!


----------



## happy appy (May 24, 2013)

Zeus is such a card! He is always looking for trouble. I can't wait to see if he is going to appy out. He has spots all over his muzzle now and his red coat is working it's way down his legs.

The filly is yet to be given a barn name. Her registered name is AJ Murray's Georges Ice Queen. I don't like Queenie so probably wont go with anything that has queen in it. I'm going to start a thread on the main forum for name that foal.


----------



##  (May 24, 2013)

Just call her Popsicle!!

Zeus looks so cute -- but the devil is certainly in his eyes!! You can see he's looking for fun!!


----------



## chandab (May 24, 2013)

I put up a few names on your name that foal thread, but I think my favorite is "Mia" and I don't know why.


----------



## Eagle (May 25, 2013)

They are just so cute




Zeus is a real chunky monkey





I like the names Georgina or Regina (queen in Italian) and Popsicle too


----------



## happy appy (Jun 16, 2013)

Here are some updated pictures of the kids!


----------



## chandab (Jun 16, 2013)

Awe, very cute.


----------



## cassie (Jun 16, 2013)

aww they are just adorable! what gorgeous little babies! love them all! thanks for the update


----------



##  (Jun 16, 2013)

Wonderful!!! They are looking so good, and I just love the way you "captured" them on film!!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 16, 2013)

I have to say that the boys are way worse than the girl. The boys will nip and play hard with everyone but the girl is a sweet angel playing. She will stand there looking for love, no nipping at all. They love their time up the hill on the big pasture. They get out there for half the day now. Lots of running, playing and resting. Normally the foals are all resting together, I just missed Stoner. He had just gotten up when I got there.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 16, 2013)

Beautiful Babies Tina...love the sleepy heads!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh they all look fabulous - and very contented!! So glad they have all settled in so well, you have a great little herd there. Keep the pics coming please.


----------



## Evelynk2000 (Jun 17, 2013)

Oooohhh! Look at those faces



They are too cute for words.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Jun 17, 2013)

They are so adorable!!!!! That little girl is so cute, but I gotta admit, Zeus has my heart!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 17, 2013)

Zeus just has the look of mischief in his eye all the time.


----------



##  (Jun 17, 2013)

He's just trying to live up to his name!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 18, 2013)

Just adorable, they look so happy


----------



## happy appy (Jul 15, 2013)

Here is a short video that I took this morning while I have the foals to the barn for feeding. The run and play and kick up their heels while they have a little alone time from moms and the rest of the herd. Their halters are on in the video but they only went on to come to the barn. I don't turnout with halters, too dangerous. they are up to the barn for about 5 minutes normally but I'm going to start stretching that time a little each week to help with weaning. They are very independent now, only going to mom for a drink. They run and play with the rest of the herd as a little group of brats!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 15, 2013)

how wonderful that they are all about the same age!1 how do you get anything done!!


----------



##  (Jul 15, 2013)

OMG!! That's "cuteness-plus!!!!!: I'd be watching all the time!! They are simply lovely!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 15, 2013)

Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous!!


----------



## happy appy (Jul 15, 2013)

They are only 3 weeks different in age but they all have very different personalities. Zeus is independent and cocky. Stoner is the trouble maker. Hope is sweet and gentle. Together they work great. One is always looking out for the other. they have it down pat for who they can bug without getting into trouble.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 16, 2013)

Just adorable, I would be sat there all day watching them play


----------

